
Ask HN: How much traffic can GCP's f1-micro handle? - King_mansur
According to GCP&#x27;s free tier page [0], f1-micro is offered for free coupled with 1GB bandwith(?). But I wonder how many users per second can this instance handle? Will it survive &quot;HackerNews spike&quot;? (let&#x27;s say 400-500 realtime users for a few hours per month)? Any resources to learn more about how to roughly map traffic to number&#x2F;type of instance, if that is what people do?<p>[0] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.google.com&#x2F;free&#x2F;
======
QUFB
> Any resources to learn more about how to roughly map traffic to number/type
> of instance, if that is what people do?

Everything is going to depend on the specific services and caching your
application is going to run. Spin up an instance with the workload you want to
test and run some benchmarks? It's free after all.

